# Halloween 2008: Horror Plan



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Its August 2008 and there is only 78 more days to Underworlds first season! There is much to do so I decided to get organized and make this ToDo list. Here is the list:

SEASON PREVIEW:
After seeing many other professional home haunts such as Skull and Bone and ScareFX I thought of sticking to a Cemetery theme. My older haunts where also cluttered and overdone with sickening WalMart brand items. So I thought for the first year I would keep the haunt organized and professional.

PROPS:
-Corpse Skeletons-I will be buying 3 Lifesize Lab Skeletons from HauntedProps for $20 each and will be corpsing them and adding Jute to make the scene look more morbid. One of these skeletons will be used for The Crow(See Below)
-The Crow-After seeing some great haunts with a gruseum looking scarecrow I decided I would do mine with a skeleton base with added jute and spanish moss. I have a cheap trench coat that I will add a wetherdown look to that the skeleton will wear.
-Ground Breaker Coffins-See that there are many lumber yards in Rhode Island trying to get rid of pallets I thought I would do them a favor and take some of there hands. I will be building two ground breaker coffins made out of the wood from the pallets. Each will have a crooked base for a more natural feal and will have spanish moss.
-Graveyard Pillars-These should be fairly easy to build. The will be 5 feet tall! They will be made out of 2X2 wood and Instilation Foam. Each will have gray paint for a stone look and spanish moss. 
-Tombstones-I also want to make some old fashioned grave markers made of 2X2s and rope (Cross Style)

LIGHTING:
I usually don't have much for lighting at my older haunts. Usually was just a strobe light. This year I won't be using any strobe lights. Just green and red spot lights depending on shadow. 

YOU CAN ALSO CHECK OUT THIS POST ON MY OFFICIAL BLOG SITE:
www.underworldonline.blogspot.com


----------

